# Japanese Battle- Rose Bush Kill



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Any suggestions on how to stop the beetles before they attack my rose bushes this year? I've already applied my dominion app for grub this year. The beetle bag seem to attract more beetles then help.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The bags and lures work well for me. The key is to place them AWAY from the stuff you're trying to protect.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I went a different route last year and it seemed to work well. I wanted the beetles dead but not the bees, I also noticed the beetles were attacking a nearby crab apple (no longer in bloom) and a younger oak tree. I sprayed the crab apple and oak trees with Sevin and it dramatically reduced the beetle pressure on nearby roses and strawberries. I also buy a couple beetle bags, but I place them around without using the lure. My neighbor will then put up half a dozen traps as soon as she sees my bags in the yard. :twisted:


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

How far away are we placing bags? The roses are near my front porch.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Like you said, my experience has been that the bags attract more Japanese beetles to your yard, so the further away, the better.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

It's burn me up to see them screwing and eating all my damn roses. They are so pretty right now!! Is June the month they come?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This stuff WORKS!!!!!!

I do a root drench every other year and the only jap beetles we ever see are DEAD around the bottom of our flowering specimens!

My understanding is the reason it is NOT a threat to pollinators is that they do not eat or "munch" the plants tissues the way jap beetles do.

Of course, we also used MIlky Disease Spore back in 2015 and saw an immediate 99% decrease the very next year. Since then, we have no jap beetle larvae or grubs surviving in our lawn - the Fertlome root drench is to kill the ones that come over to our place from neighbors yards!


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

440mag said:


> This stuff WORKS!!!!!!
> 
> I do a root drench every other year and the only jap beetles we ever see are DEAD around the bottom of our flowering specimens!
> 
> ...


Picked up today!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Please DO NOT get discouraged if you still see beetles on those plants, this year!

Reason being we are right close to the advance of the beetles out of the ground and onto victim plants. Hopefully if you do the drench now the plants (hopefully) will have sufficient time to absorb the systemic via their roots and up throughout their circulatory system.

(I was quite upset myself this year as, due to some unforeseen last-minute out-of-town trips I didn't get my roots drenched until 2 weeks ago - I have since put a "reminder notice" in my phone for next March 1 - 15, 2020 to not wait to get the stuff into the ground so the plants have sufficient time to absorb it.)

*IF* I am reading it correctly, according to this map (endless thanks to whomever it was that posted this link, here TLF!!!!) you are in the "Close" Range:
http://www.gddtracker.net/?zip=24292&offset=1&model=11

Unfortunately, MSU cautions, "_We DO NOT not recommend the GDD models we use for the mid/southern transition zone and southern states_." But, I'm not aware of any similar online tool for us here in the SE USA so, that MSU tracker is all I gots!

Get those roots drenched and we can keep our fingers crossed, together!


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Aww crap I'm doing it today. I applied the rose bush fertilizer which has a systemic as well a few weeks ago so...


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I've had a lot of success with using dish soap in a hose end sprayer. Of course I had to reapply after heavy rains but it works. Unfortunately it is less successful on Emerald Ash Borers. I have a tree guy coming soon to take down 12 infected trees. My property abuts a county park where the took down over 400 infected trees this winter. It was painful to see them esentially clear cut several acres.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

They have arrived! I saw my first one Saturday. Hopefully my soil drench I applied works. I saw maybe two last night on my roses after I saw a neighbor post about them eating her roses.


----------

